# VW 5x100 wheel fitment issues



## CF-Shane (Sep 22, 2008)

Going to go look at these tomorrow:
http://minneapolis.craigslist.....html
If they fit, I'll be taking them home, tentatively sold (based on if they fit).
I've never had a VW before, and I know the wheel setups are a little different than what's normally seen. What should I be looking for? Would these have a snowballs chance of fitting? I know they'll probably need spacers and longer lug bolts, but am I missing anything else?


----------



## CF-Shane (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: VW 5x100 wheel fitment issues (CF-Shane)*

I just called the seller, they are 205 40 17's and they came off a dodge neon, which appears to have a backspacing of 35-45 mm per this thread:
http://www.srtforums.com/forum...70683/


----------



## CF-Shane (Sep 22, 2008)

Update:
















:woot:
Everything looks like it will clear, put them up against the hub and no clearance issues. I couldn't get the stock bolts to clear the holes on the wheels. From what I understand, I now have to get the smaller lugs. I measured the wheel holes, and it appears the outer holes are 20 mm and the inners are 16 (inside the rim and outside the rim, not referring to the dual bolt sizes).
Any help would be super, super appreciated.


----------



## gtveloce (Nov 15, 2005)

Sounds like you need to use some tuner bolt, which has a very small diameter head to clear the hole of your wheels.
First of all, you have to find out the following information
Whether the ASA wheel use BALL or CONICAL seat bolt. (Got a good close up picture of the lug holes?) Most aftermarket wheel uses conical while stock vw wheels use ball seat.
The size and thread of your Passat, should be a 12x1.5 but I am not sure, maybe other members can chime in.
The center bore of the ASA wheel, since it would be a a very good idea to use a hub centric ring on our dubs, easier to throw the wheels on too.
Also the length of bolt that you need, if you are not running any spacers, 24 mm shank thread length should be good. (24mm-10.5mm (on wheel) = 9 turns. But personally I would rather get something longer if the bolt doesn't hit anything behind the wheel hub.









http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...92003
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...68705 

_Modified by gtveloce at 5:42 PM 10-2-2008_


----------



## gtveloce (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (gtveloce)*


----------



## CF-Shane (Sep 22, 2008)

Dude, you freaking rock. Will look again tonight when I get home from work. It came off a Dodge Neon and has the plastic ring in the center, but from what I can tell if our wheels are hub centric I should be able to get the right sized ring from the manufacturer.


----------



## CF-Shane (Sep 22, 2008)

Well I couldn't tell for sure if the seat was an angle or a curve. My best bet puts it at an angle. I did take some pics, as well as some measurements, which you can see in the pics.
























Does this help any, or do you need more specifics and/or better pics?


----------



## gtveloce (Nov 15, 2005)

That plastic ring that is on the wheel right now is the HUB CENTRIC RING that make that wheel fit the center bore of the Neon, which happens to be the same as our VW - 57.1mm - Perfect!
From the picture, it looks like the holes are CONICAL seats.


_Modified by gtveloce at 11:11 AM 10-3-2008_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: VW 5x100 wheel fitment issues (CF-Shane)*

All 5x100 VWs use M14 x 1.5.
You should look for M14 to M12 studs. Make sure they are 1.5 thread pitch for both sides. Ask your local wheel supplier for them.
This picture is an example of an M14 to M12, but note that the M14 side is 1.25 tp. This set is for a Mini Cooper.


----------



## gtveloce (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: VW 5x100 wheel fitment issues (Eric D)*

Cool. So it's exactly like my Golf IV then.
Since the hole on the ASA is 16mm, the 14x1.5 tunerbolt should fit.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...00197


----------



## CF-Shane (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: VW 5x100 wheel fitment issues (gtveloce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtveloce* »_Cool. So it's exactly like my Golf IV then.
Since the hole on the ASA is 16mm, the 14x1.5 tunerbolt should fit.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...00197

Thanks again man, I'll be ordering those up soon.


----------



## Ace_VR6 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: VW 5x100 wheel fitment issues (CF-Shane)*

I have those rims on my b4! They are nice rims but with the tuner lugs I got the normal size ones which worked but I need spacers something terrible on the back.


----------



## CF-Shane (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: VW 5x100 wheel fitment issues (Ace_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ace_VR6* »_I have those rims on my b4! They are nice rims but with the tuner lugs I got the normal size ones which worked but I need spacers something terrible on the back.

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Enchiladas (May 10, 2012)

I need to raise this one back up from the dead. I am having trouble finding the exact thread diameter, length, seat, size and dimensions of what size wheel lugs for a 96 Vr6. I have OEM Volkswagen Group 15in 5 x 100 bolt pattern wheels. wheel width is 6.5in. centerbore 57.1mm

help?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

14x1.5x28. 

This is faq type material in your appropriate model discussion forum, as well as a current thread in this forum..

And the answer you're looking for is literally 5 posts up in this thread.. :banghead:


----------

